# Sweet Release: A furry dating sim/VN



## Piglet (Mar 1, 2017)

Hey there! My name's Piglet and I'm working on Sweet Release, a furry dating sim/visual novel.

You don't know me, I just made an account minutes ago, and just posted my project page on Patreon, so doubtlessly you're going to ask: "Who are you and what are you doing here?"

While I answered that question in a Patreon post, it would be foolish not to also answer it here.

I'm a guy who's also a furry. Been lurking the communities for a long time, but never contributing until now. Part of me felt embarrassed to be furry, so while I perused content, I kept myself distant from the people behind it. Until now, that is.

I have a fondness for dating sims and visual novels in general. To my dismay, I've not seen a furry style one that really caught my interest, so I sat down and decided to see if I could write anything even slightly resembling what I envision a quality furry VN would be like. You can find that here: Log in | Tumblr and hopefully that will give you a decent example of my writing ability and my tastes. The only thing I'm still slightly struggling with is terminology, but I attribute that to my lack of integration with the community. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

I don't yet have an actual base release of the game. Part of it is because I haven't placed it into a visual novel style/program like Ren'Py, and part of it is because I'm not one to start on a massive project that doesn't have even the slightest bit of support. I have actually started on it, but I don't have anything worth showing just yet. Probably in about a week or two one could expect at least a text post of the intro of the game/story.

I feel a bit strange posting it like this, but I do have, as I mentioned, a Patreon. You can find it here: Piglet is creating Sweet Release: A furry dating sim | Patreon

Its listed as containing sexual content, as it should, because the actual game will contain as such. Patreon was the only site I felt comfortable using in order to ask for a bit of funding. You can ignore the $1000 goal, I didn't know yet what that was and I haven't figured out how to rid myself of it.

That link will contain all future content posts, as well as all of the information I have currently planned for this game. I do intend to keep updates posted here as well, but the absolute best way to get a hold of me if you have questions or want in-the-now updates is to e-mail me at the e-mail listed on the Patreon page near the bottom of the main post.

As of this post, I'm off to work, so feel free to ask questions and I'll get around to them as soon as I can.

Thank you all for anyone who reads this and/or donates to the project. I hope what I can create will bring enjoyment to all who are interested!


----------

